# New landscaping



## dm62 (Mar 15, 2005)

I am looking for shrubs that would grow well on the shady west side of my home. It receives some sunshine in the midafternoon. I am in zone 5, in the midwest. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I am not a landscaper but this is what works for me.
Drive around and look at what works for other people. Find a street with western exposure and make notes as to what is planted there and how well they are doing.
You also may find someone in your area that spends a lot of time gardening. Most of these people are more than happy to share their experiances. I have a retired guy across the street that spends all day in his yard and garden, he is a fountain of info.


----------

